# Online & Offline Gamers Wanted



## Bynw (May 7, 2002)

Hello all,

I am currently looking for players either for my online game played via IRC or if you live in the Central Iowa area for offline gaming.

Please contact me via email or on IRC.... I am in the #dnd3e channel for EN World on the Psionics.Net IRC Network server.

Email me bynw@aol.com

The campaign information is located at http://www.teara-adan.com


----------

